# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Etes-vous de grands lecteurs?

## Asdorve

Salut  tous, 

j'ai plusieurs questions concernant la lecture, et j'aurais aim avoir l'avis de nombreuses personnes sur les questions qui suivent:

1-Etes-vous un grand lecteur?
2-Que pensez-vous de la lecture? Utile? Inutile?

Merci d'avance pour votre participation

Asdorve

----------


## haltabush

1) Je lis au moins un livre par semaine
2) C'est bon pour l'aurtgrafe et la kulture, il parait.

----------


## mlny84

1) Pour moi c'est plus un livre par mois, mais les derniers font dans les 500 pages  ::aie:: 
2) La lecture me permet avant tout de me vider la tte et de penser  autre chose qu'au "mtro-boulot-dodo"

----------


## Sekigawa

1) Bah j'essaie de lire ds que possible... me faut en tout cas de la lecture pour m'endormir et faire de beaux rves!! Je retire pas les mangas l dedans lol
2) Je pense que lire est vraiment utile pour faire marcher son imagination et se dconnecter un peu de la vie de tous les jours  ::roll::

----------


## Biosox

1/ Je lis assez peu. a dpend des priodes. parfois j'en lis plusieurs en 1 mois, parfois j'en touche pas endant 6 mois. En moyenne je dirai 5-6 livres par anne. (je mets "assz peu" mais a reste beaucoup plus que la majorit des gens que je connais...)
2/ Selon moi c'est pas "utile", juste ludique

----------


## Caro-Line

1/ Je lis normment...sauf l o je recommence  bosser et pas le temps. Sinon a peut monter jusqu' 3 par semaine.
2/ J'ai toujours beaucoup lu et effectivement j'tais prem's en dicte, et aussi pour mettre des jolis mots compliqus dans mes rdactions. Et aussi pour gagner au Trivial Pursuit ou au Scrabble  ::yaisse2::

----------


## lper

Je dtestais a tant plus jeune  part les BD, c'est devenu presque une passion actuellement...
Et la mme raison que Sekigawa, s'endormir sur une histoire, quel bonheur ! :8-):

----------


## illight

1) grand lecteur, j'irai pas jusque la, j'aime bien lire, mais c'est pas non plus une norme passion  ::P:  je lis et par contre il faut que le bouquin m'intresse  ::):  l'inconvnient c'est que quand c'est le cas, ce livre je le bouffe trs rapidement (genre 2 semaines pour un livre de plus de 1000 pages)

2) La lecture est pour moi plus un loisir que des choses qu'on apprend. a permet de s'vader un peu, de penser  autre chose, et si le livre est accrocheur de changer de monde  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour rpondre  ce qui a t dit plus haut, quand j'tais petit,  part les BD, je lisais jamais, et pourtant j'tais prem's en dicte  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais c'est vrai que lire permet d'enrichir un peu son vocabulaire, et de faire travailler son imagination.

----------


## Asdorve

merci pour vos rponses, 

*pensez-vous qu'aujourd'hui les jeunes lisent moins qu'avant (au profit d'autres distractions, TV, PC...)? Cel leur est-il prjudiciable?*

Personnellement, je pense que moins en moins de jeunes lisent et passent plus de temps devant le petit cran, ainsi ils ont l'impression d'apprendre quelque chose, ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas...

----------


## Civodul4

1 ) Je lis normment, du magazine au roman en passant par les livres spcialiss ...
2) La lecture est  mon avis utilie car elle aide  s'vader,  enrichir son vocabulaire,  faire travailler son imaginaire ...

----------


## lper

> *pensez-vous qu'aujourd'hui les jeunes lisent moins qu'avant (au profit d'autres distractions, TV, PC...)? Cel leur est-il prjudiciable?*


Ben tout dpend  mon avis de l'ducation qu'ils ont reue.
Laisser ses enfants toute une journe devant une console, un PC ou la tl, c'est pas terrible, il faut leur apprendre  grer le temps qu'il passe dessus et leur acheter un bouquin ou une BD de temps en temps.

----------


## illight

> merci pour vos rponses, 
> 
> *pensez-vous qu'aujourd'hui les jeunes lisent moins qu'avant (au profit d'autres distractions, TV, PC...)? Cel leur est-il prjudiciable?*
> 
> Personnellement, je pense que moins en moins de jeunes lisent et passent plus de temps devant le petit cran, ainsi ils ont l'impression d'apprendre quelque chose, ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas...


a dpend de beaucoup de choses  ::):  mais effectivement je pense aussi qu'ils lisent moins, meme si c'est peut etre pas forcment  une aussi grande chelle qu'on pourrait le penser  ::): 

Tu oublie que beaucoup de jeunes maintenant, lisent des mangas, qui sont certes pas forcment des livres en soit (plus de la BD) mais qui se lit normment  ::):

----------


## Asdorve

> Tu oublie que beaucoup de jeunes maintenant, lisent des mangas, qui sont certes pas forcment des livres en soit (plus de la BD) mais qui se lit normment


j'y pense, mais lorsque je parle de lire, c'est BD (ou mangas) mis  part.

Par exprience, je trouve que les mangas ou BD sont plutt l pour se divertir, mais pas pour s'instruire. (je n'ai aucun  priori sur manga ou BD, j'adore a aussi)

----------


## lper

> Par exprience, je trouve que les mangas ou BD sont plutt l pour se divertir, mais pas pour s'instruire. (je n'ai aucun  priori sur manga ou BD, j'adore a aussi)


Pas d'accord !
Certaines BD sont beaucoup plus instructives que des bouquins policiers par exemple...Si tu veux des exemples, j'en ai un rayon !

----------


## Asdorve

> Pas d'accord !
> Certaines BD sont beaucoup plus instructives que des bouquins policiers par exemple...Si tu veux des exemples, j'en ai un rayon !


oK, je me suis mal exprim, ce que je veux dire, c'est que si les jeunes ne lisent *QUE* a, c'est pas bon non plus...
mais c'est vrai que certaines BD sont plus instructives que certains livres.

----------


## Sekigawa

> merci pour vos rponses, 
> 
> *pensez-vous qu'aujourd'hui les jeunes lisent moins qu'avant (au profit d'autres distractions, TV, PC...)? Cel leur est-il prjudiciable?*
> 
> Personnellement, je pense que moins en moins de jeunes lisent et passent plus de temps devant le petit cran, ainsi ils ont l'impression d'apprendre quelque chose, ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas...


Le problme c'est que les plus jeunes ne sont pas interress moi perso j'ai fait dcouvrir Bernard Werber  mon petit cousin de 15ans et depuis il adore lire et il lit mme plus que moi...
Je pense qu'il faut laisser le temps et tt ou tard on commence  lire




> Par exprience, je trouve que les mangas ou BD sont plutt l pour se divertir, mais pas pour s'instruire. (je n'ai aucun  priori sur manga ou BD, j'adore a aussi)


Je ne suis  la fois d'accord et  la fois pas d'accord, les mangas sont une distraction mais autant qu'un roman mais ils peuvent galement apprendre beaucoup sur la vie, l'amiti, l'amour, la socit...
Moi je dis 
LISEZ DES MANGAS C'EST BON POUR LA SANTE
 ::lahola::

----------


## Asdorve

> Je pense qu'il faut laisser le temps et tt ou tard on commence  lire


Je lisais  ce propos dans un article paru dans un journal allemand que *gnralement*, un enfant qui n'a pas pris l'habitude de lire avant ll'ge de 12ans sera toujours un mauvais lecteur.

----------


## Sekigawa

> Je lisais  ce propos dans un article paru dans un journal allemand que *gnralement*, un enfant qui n'a pas pris l'habitude de lire avant ll'ge de 12ans sera toujours un mauvais lecteur.


Ouai c'est pour a qu' l'cole on nous oblige  lire :p

----------


## illight

Par exemple Tintin, perso j'aime pas parce qu'il y a trop  lire  ::mrgreen::  je prfre lucky luke  ::aie:: 

Par contre, a c'est nul a l'cole on t'oblige  lire des livres supers chiants  :8O:  pourquoi ils nous laissent pas choisir ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbrasselet

Je pense tre un assez gros lecteur aussi. Disons 1H  2H par jour...
Et si je lis c'est que je pense a utile  ::mouarf::

----------


## Astartee

1) *OUI*
a dpend des circonstances (qtt de boulot vs qtt de livres  disposition : je n'ai jamais autant lu qu'au lyce grce  la conjonction CDI rempli de nveaux livres + pas de devoirs + pas d'amis ( ::aie:: )) et des moments (j'ai des "crises" d'envie tl, envie tricot, envie jeux vidos, envie lecture) mais je reviens toujours  mes premires amours : les livres !

2) l'utilit de la lecture dpend beaucoup de ce qu'on lit... lire peut permettre de :
- s'instruire
- se divertir
- passer le temps dans le mtro...
- en effet, surtout quand on est jeune, dvelopper son vocabulaire et son ortograf
mais je dirais que *OUI* c'est toujours utile  quelque chose  :;): 

3) j'en sais rien, je ne connais pas "les jeunes" ni d'avant ni de maintenant  ::aie::

----------


## Kenji

1)Un livre toutes les semaines  part en ce moment ou je lis un livre en anglais.Enfin je lis plus le dico que le livre  vrai dire.

2)La lecture est utile pour :
- Parfaire son orthographe et sa grammaire  ::P: 
- Se faire plaisir,se distraire
- Travailler son imagination et je pense qu'on en manque  actuellement. Un livre c'est un amas de mots qui va tre peru compltement diffremment selon le lecteur. Il y a qu' voir actuellement que 95% des films qui sortent sont inspirs ou tirs de livre. On sait d'o provient l'imagination  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> Chaque lecture est un acte de rsistance. Une lecture bien mene sauve de tout, y compris de soi-mme.


 :;):

----------


## Erwy

C'est quoi tre un gros lecteur ???

Je lis entre 2 et 4 livres en moyennes par semaines, c'est tres variable.
Je  peut ne rien lire pendant 2 semaines puis en lire 2 par jour pendant 1 semaine, mme si cela reste exceptionnelle.Je me suis lu l'intgralit des Malaussne de Pennac en une nuit par exemple.

*Je relis beaucoup*, je connais certains de mes livres quasi par coeur, cela ne me derange pas.

Je ne compte pas les BD ou autres la dedans, la ca depend si je peux passer  la fnac ou pas.

je ne me pose mme pas la question de l'utilit de la lecture

----------


## Asdorve

Merci  tous pour vos rponses, finalement pas mal de choses se recoupent!!

Que pensez-vous de ce document? ICI

----------


## cladsam

1m85, est-ce que cela fait de moi un grand lecteur ?

----------


## Asdorve

> 1m85, est-ce que cela fait de moi un grand lecteur ?


 ::king::  qui dit mieux?  ::aie::

----------


## CheryBen

Est-ce que la lecture des sites internet a compte?
Sans a...
Je n'ai pas lu un seul livre depuis mon bac de franais (en 1re)... ::wow:: 

Mais je vais faire un effort, j'ai achet un livre pour la certification java, 800 pages en perspective...a va tre dur... ::arf::

----------


## Lung

::pan::

----------


## veevee

> j'ai achet un livre pour la certification java, 800 pages en perspective...a va tre dur...


Effectivement, tu as achet un livre, il est en papier, il a des lettres, des mots, des phrases.
Est-ce que c'est a, lire ?
Non, mais c'est de la formation, et elle a sa valeur propre

Guy des Gares aussi, c'est des livres, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit de la lecture

Harlequin aussi dite des livres....
Dany Boon a fait un sketch dsopilant sur le sujet

Par contre, la littrature c'est autre chose...
On peut lire Jack London  tout ge :
Croc blanc
Michael chien de cirque
Les pirates de San Francisco

est-ce "se prendre la tte" ?

Je n'en crois pas un mot...

Lire Alexandre Vialatte, Jacques Perret, Antoine Blondin...(un singe en hiver, Monsieur jadis)
Christiane Rochefort (Le repos du guerrier, Printemps au parking...) est-ce se prendre la tte ?

Par contre je dois avouer que Proust *me fait chier*, et comme le dit Cline "Trente pages pour nous faire comprendre que Dudule encule Tatave, c'est trop"


Je ne suis pas un grand lecteur :
moyenne pondre de 10 livres par an

Trs important : choisir des livres d'un auteur que vous avez dja "dvor"... si vous vous emmerdez en lisant, donnez le livre et essayez-en un autre.
Un livre doit avoir une histoire (c'est le contenu) et une qualit d'criture (c'est le contenant : le STYLE)

Je lis plus haut "un gamin viendra  la lecture un jour ou l'autre"... c'est archi-faux.
Le courant naturel, c'est la connerie, la paresse, consubstantielles  l'humain.
Quand, de plus, cette tendance naturelle est encourage par "les gens qui nous dirigent"  l'aide de la TV, Gala, Paris Match,  le football, la musique de supermarch partout... se culturer la tte devient problmatique

Le professeur Burp a rendu son verdict... sortez en rangs ::D: 


Bonnes lectures

----------


## cladsam

> Je lis plus haut "un gamin viendra  la lecture un jour ou l'autre"... c'est archi-faux.
> Le courant naturel, c'est la connerie, la paresse, consubstantielles  l'humain.
> Quand, de plus, cette tendance naturelle est encourage par "les gens qui nous dirigent"  l'aide de la TV, Gala, Paris Match,  le football, la musique de supermarch partout... se culturer la tte devient problmatique
> 
> Le professeur Burp a rendu son verdict... sortez en rangs
> 
> 
> Bonnes lectures


Bonjour,

 je suis dsol de dire que je trouve cette opinion un peu trop tranche. Je ne pense pas que la tendance  la paresse soit si naturelle que cela. La tendance d'un enfant  mes yeux c'est plutot de reproduire (meme si ce n'est pas de manire directe et linaire) le comportement de ses parents.
Si l'enfant voit ses parents lire un livre, se lever le dimanche matin pour aller faire un jogging, se parler avec respect et politesse, cela l'aidera  assimilier ces comportements comme les comportements "normaux". 
A l'inverse, les parents qui restent tranquilement blottis dans le fond du canap ne peuvent pas se plaindre que leur enfant ne soit pas un grand sportif et qu'il ne se dirige pas vers la culture.
C'est une question d'ducation pas d'aire du temps. En revanche je suis d'accord sur le fait que les publicitaires ne facillitent pas la tche et que tout est tourn vers la consommation avec un gnie assez sordide qui consiste  toucher les points sensibles, les faiblesses. La encore, tout est dans l'nergie que le consacre  lutter contre la facilit : un enfant, meme  9 ans et capable de comprendre beaucoup de chose.
Il suffit parfois de lui ouvrir les yeux sur les phnomnes tels que la pub, les effets de mode, de lui acheter un livre qui veille sa curiosit, de lui proposer des activits alternatives  la Playstation 12Bis pour qu'il s'ouvre au reste du monde. Bien entendu ce n'est qu'un point de vue, ni bon ni mauvais, juste le mien que je base sur mon exprience avec petit bout de 9 ans au quotidiens et quelques 10nes d'autres petits bouts d'ge divers au judo dans la pass.
En rsum donc je pense qu'il ne faut pas tre fataliste et que l'ducation n'est pas une cause perdue meme si cela demande des efforts constants.

----------


## veevee

> je suis dsol de dire que je trouve cette opinion un peu trop tranche.


amusant, vous parlez comme un vieux rad-soc, moi comme un dangereux gauchiste
Pourtant, si on compare nos ages !!!




> Je ne pense pas que la tendance  la paresse soit si naturelle que cela.


il ne s'agit pas de paresse, je veux signifier "la facilit", le retour pulsionnel au cerveau reptilien




> La tendance d'un enfant  mes yeux c'est plutot de reproduire (meme si ce n'est pas de manire directe et linaire) le comportement de ses parents.


Tout  fait d'accord
Mais vous croyez donc les parents omnipotents ?
Que faites vous des copains, de ce qu'il voit  l'cole, dans la rue, au terrain de jeux, au bac  sable...
Je pense, moi que la formation d'un enfant dpend  20% de l'cole,  40% de sa famille et de l'ambiance familiale, le reste de l'ambiance cree par la socit, ces pourcentages n'tant avancs qu' la brouette prs



> Si l'enfant voit ses parents lire un livre, se lever le dimanche matin pour aller faire un jogging, se parler avec respect et politesse, cela l'aidera  assimilier ces comportements comme les comportements "normaux". 
> A l'inverse, les parents qui restent tranquilement blottis dans le fond du canap ne peuvent pas se plaindre que leur enfant ne soit pas un grand sportif et qu'il ne se dirige pas vers la culture.


Vous enfoncez des portes ouvertes mon cher



> C'est une question d'ducation pas d'aire du temps. En revanche je suis d'accord sur le fait que les publicitaires ne facillitent pas la tche et que tout est tourn vers la consommation avec un gnie assez sordide qui consiste  toucher les points sensibles, les faiblesses.


La seule question intressante est : une famille lucide est-elle capable de contrer cette pression permanente ?
Je crois que non (mais ce n'est qu'une foi)
Votre foi  vous est exactement oppose.



> La encore, tout est dans l'nergie que le consacre  lutter contre la facilit : un enfant, meme  9 ans et capable de comprendre beaucoup de chose.


Il manque un mot !!!



> Il suffit parfois de lui ouvrir les yeux sur les phnomnes tels que la pub, les effets de mode, de lui acheter un livre qui veille sa curiosit, de lui proposer des activits alternatives  la Playstation 12Bis pour qu'il s'ouvre au reste du monde.


Je trouve votre optimisme un peu bat, voire naf



> En rsum donc je pense qu'il ne faut pas tre fataliste et que l'ducation n'est pas une cause perdue meme si cela demande des efforts constants


constater que durant les 50 dernieres annes l'abtissement a t sensible n'est pas du fatalisme, c'est un constat... et je me mfie fortement de la sottise "ah..c'tait mieux avant" ...j'essaie de trouver des raisons d'esprer... et je n'en trouve gure et ce n'est pas la mise en sommeil de l'ducation (par suppression massive d'enseignants) qui arrangera les choses.

Quant  la qualit du recrutement des enseignants, il y a un fortyt livre  crire, leur rang dans notre socit :
 "eh, toi, l'instit, tu cosses combien par mois ?
....
Moi, en dealant, je fais XXX
T'est un charlot "

Imparable n'est-ce pas ?


Bonne journe

PS : je ne suis ni n'tais enseignant, mes arguments ne sont donc pas une dfense corporatiste

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

salut,
pour ma part :
1/ en dehors des BD, je tourne  1 pav par mois (>500 pages), les pices de thtre et autres pamphlets me font la semaine.
2/ avant c'tait pour les cours, maintenant c'est pour s'occuper en attendant le train... France Loisir m'oblige  lire en plus  ::bug::

----------


## millie

> Quant  la qualit du recrutement des enseignants





> eh, toi, l'instit, tu cosses combien par mois ?
> ....
> Moi, en dealant, je fais XXX
> T'est un charlot "


Quel est le rapport avec la qualit du recrutement ?

----------


## r0d

> Un livre doit avoir une histoire (c'est le contenu) et une qualit d'criture (c'est le contenant : le STYLE)


Et une biographie? Un essai d'conomie politique? Un texte religieux? Un texte philosophique? Un dictionnaire de blagues?

Je chipote je chipote... oui certes, mais le truc c'est que moi je lis beaucoup de livres dans lesquels il n'y a pas d'histoire, ou alors avec un grand H (l'Histoire de la commune par exemple), et je me demande si on peut classer a comme de la lecture.

De mme je plis beaucoup de journaux. Vraiment beaucoup, et en plusieurs langues. Certains (je pense notamment au Diplo) sont assez littraires dans le style. Peut-on apparenter cela  de la lecture?

----------


## Asdorve

r0d, 
moi je suis ok, a fait parti de la lecture, c'est instructif, a permet d'avoir une vision du monde, de se faire son opinion.

----------


## JeromeBcx

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours aim lire, sur tous les sujets et supports.
J'ai beaucoup lu pendant les tudes,  2/3 romans par semaine. Maintenant, le temps me manque pour les romans, mais ds que j'ai un peu de temps, je me dvore un livre en quelques heures (o je ne fais que a au grand damne de mon entourage).

Puis, un petit bmol... Bien que j'ai pu dvorer des milliers de pages, je suis toujours aussi nul en ortograf...  ::cry:: 

Par rapport aux jeunes et  la lecture.... entre les effets de mode de la socit (orient mdia virtuel) et cette foutu manie de l'cole  nous forcer  lire des romans, certes trs instructifs et culturels mais oh combien barbants pour des enfants de 12 ans, comment voullez vous les passionner pour la lecture. La lecture doit tre avant tout un moment de dtente, qui en plus permet de : s'vader, s'instruire, comprendre, relativiser... Alors quand on prsente a sous forme de devoirs... PS2 vs "le petit prince", je vous laisse deviner le gagnant pour nos chers bambins...

----------


## Katyucha

Je lis normment depuis que je suis 8 ans... la bibliothque rose et verte !! ralala :p
J'ai toujours eu un livre sous mon lit en fait ^^





> Par rapport aux jeunes et  la lecture.... entre les effets de mode de la socit (orient mdia virtuel) et cette foutu manie de l'cole  nous forcer  lire des romans, certes trs instructifs et culturels mais oh combien barbants pour des enfants de 12 ans, comment voullez vous les passionner pour la lecture. La lecture doit tre avant tout un moment de dtente, qui en plus permet de : s'vader, s'instruire, comprendre, relativiser... Alors quand on prsente a sous forme de devoirs... PS2 vs "le petit prince", je vous laisse deviner le gagnant pour nos chers bambins...


Oui ... je suis bien d'accord avec toi... les maupassants, balzac et compagnie, voila quoi ... Surtout qu'en tu dis au prof : "Mais vous savez, ils taient pays  la ligne, donc normal qu'ils font de belles phrases qui veulent rien dire..." Et l, tu t'en prends la tronche ... 
Etudiez un livre, ca doit d'abord pass par le plaisir....

----------


## Invit

Je ferais juste remarqu que par nos boulots, on est amen  tre des grands lecteurs, entre les mails, les documentations et les forums internet (entre autre)
La lecture me semble tre de plus en plus prsente et elle ne se limite srement pas  la littrature (que je ne dnigre aucunement, j'adore les livres)

a me rappelle les dbut d'internet qui allait amener la fin de la lecture !
Ceux qui racontait a n'ont absolument rien compris !
On passe son temps  lire sur le web.
Bon, il n'y a pas que de la littrature de haut vol ou de l'ortographe irrprochable ( propos on crit _NICKEL_ comme a et _avec entrain_ est diffrent _d'tre en train de_...) mais il n'y a pas que msn et le babouin des skyblogs sur le web...

----------


## kOrt3x

Je ne suis pas un fan de grande lecture, mais je lis uniquement des bouquins Informatiques (Mac OS, Programmation, ...).

On trouve plus d'informations et d'explication dans les livres.

----------


## stigma

Je reprends le fil....
Tolkien, Zola (en ce moment), Maupassant, la Bible (dj lue 7 fois), Umberto Ecco, Stephen King etc... etc.... 
J'adore lire de toutes faons. a amliore grandement l'orthographe et aussi la manire de s'exprimer.

----------


## CharlesBaudelaire78

bonjour, 

je suis en fac de lettres...En ce moment : Freud (que je n'aime pas), Proust, Todorov...
Mais j'aime (devinez mon auteur prfr grce  mon pseudo), et tellement d'autres (Zola, Maupassant, Laclos, RImbaud, Beckett, Gide, ...la liste est trs longue!)

Je lis beaucoup, je suis une drogue.

----------


## stigma

Il n'y a pas longtemps, quelqu'un m'a donn "Les raisins de la colre" (un gros pav) en me disant "je l'ai lu 3 fois". 
Et bien j'ai trouv cette criture sublime. A conseiller !

----------


## Nhaps

Je suis en pleine lecture de game of thrones  ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

Personnellement, je vient d'attaquer L'arc du Silmarion en anglais, et je pense enchainer aprs avec Bilbo le Hobbit.

----------


## Invit

> la Bible (dj lue 7 fois)


Personnellement, j'ai t trs du par la fin de l'histoire. Et le concept d'avoir plusieurs personnes qui racontent la mme histoire est tout de mme assez lassant au bout du compte.
Cela dit, les best-sellers sont rarement des bouquins bien crits.

----------


## stigma

> Et le concept d'avoir plusieurs personnes qui racontent la mme histoire est tout de mme assez lassant au bout du compte


Il n'y a que les vangiles dans ce cas. Et il est interessant d'avoir 4 points de vue diffrents d'un mme vnement. D'autre part, il est difficile et rarement honnte de critiquer un livre sans l'avoir lu entirement  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> Il n'y a que les vangiles dans ce cas. Et il est interessant d'avoir 4 points de vue diffrents d'un mme vnement. D'autre part, il est difficile et rarement honnte de critiquer un livre sans l'avoir lu entirement


En mme temps ce livre a engendr tellement de fanatiques. Les livres religieux donc sectaire, non merci. Je lis pour mvader, ' la pseudo magie dans notre monde ', ridicule. Enfin bon je l'ai pas lu, mais bon j'ai entendu des passages, i lol'ed.
Aprs il n'est pas necessaire de lire tout le livre pour savoir si on l'aime ou pas, si dans les 100 premieres pages on s'ennuie, on va pas se torturer d'avantage  lire un navet, c'est comme les films quand on s'endort devant. Je pense qu'on est assez intelligent et on a assez d'exprience pour reconnatre le bon du mauvais.
Pour se qui est des differents point de vue, j'adore, par exemple dans les chroniques de Krondor

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> (...) a amliore grandement l'orthographe et aussi la manire de s'exprimer.


Ben a marche pas  tous les coups :



> En mme temps se livre a engendrer tellement de fanatiques. Les livres religieux donc sectaires, non merci. Je lis pour mvader, ' la pseudo magie dans notre monde ', ridicule. Enfin bon je l'ai pas lu, mais bon j'ai entendu des passages, i lol'ed.
> Aprs il n'est pas necessaire de lire tout le livre pour savoir si on l'aime ou pas, si dans les 100 premieres pages on s'ennuie, on va pas se torturer d'avantage  lire un navet, (...)
> Pour se qui est des differents points de vue, j'adore, par exemple dans les chroniques de Krondor


Mais on est dans la Taverne et c'est vendredi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

J'avais corrig un peu ! Et les fautes d'accent c'est pas des erreurs de ouf ! 


spice 2 trol jkri com je ve ziva  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a que les vangiles dans ce cas. Et il est interessant d'avoir 4 points de vue diffrents d'un mme vnement. D'autre part, il est difficile et rarement honnte de critiquer un livre sans l'avoir lu entirement


Tu m'excuseras mais j'ai lu a il y a plus de 25 ans, j'ai oubli les dtails. Surtout que je n'avais pas particulirement accroch, comme dit prcdemment.

----------


## Invit

> Aprs il n'est pas necessaire de lire tout le livre pour savoir si on l'aime ou pas, si dans les 100 premieres pages on s'ennuie, on va pas se torturer d'avantage  lire un navet, c'est comme les films quand on s'endort devant. Je pense qu'on est assez intelligent et on a assez d'exprience pour reconnatre le bon du mauvais.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Il y a des livres qui ont une construction en crescendo, qui ont un dbut trs lent avant de passer  du bon  la fin.
Sans parler du style de l'auteur qui peut imposer un certain ennui dans le dbut de l'histoire pour contrebalancer avec la partie d'aprs.

----------


## Nhaps

> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Il y a des livres qui ont une construction en crescendo, qui ont un dbut trs lent avant de passer  du bon  la fin.
> Sans parler du style de l'auteur qui peut imposer un certain ennui dans le dbut de l'histoire pour contrebalancer avec la partie d'aprs.


Je te l'accorde.

Mais aprs tout chacun son style et heuresement, j'aime qu'on me plonge directement dans l'action, que j'arrive tout de suite  me situer dans l'univers. Et il y a des livres, o j'ai vraiment du mal, et j'avoue avoir de la peine  continuer la lecture.

----------


## tourlourou

Voici parmi mes lectures relativement rcentes :

- dans la srie des livres qui mritent qu'on s'accroche lors du lent dmarrage : _Le seigneur de Bombay_ de Vikram Chandra ;
- Tocqueville : _De la dmocratie en Amrique_ j'ai cal sur le second tome aprs avoir apprci le premier ;
- _La carte et le territoire_ de Houellebecq : bien vu, comme toujours !

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour  tous

Un bon livre cela depend ..je n'ai pas d'  priori je me le crees apres la lecture...

Quelque soit le genre ,si je crois -je dis bien je crois - qu'il aborde un sujet qui m'interesse alors je m'efforce de lire  jusqu'au bout ....

Surtout si l'auteur sait tenir en haleine .
La lecture des idees d'autrui bonnes ou mauvaises ,vraies ou fausses nous apprends toujours quelque chose sur nos semblables ... 

bon lecture...........

----------

